# “Who will take your place”



## 123ZXC (Feb 2, 2022)

I tend to hear  that from the higher ups… if you want to move up , who will then take your place. Though I’ve never seen this in practice. Many people have left or gone to other locations though those “below” them have never taken their spot. But rather transfers or new hires. So why is that statement always mentioned?  I get it as a leadership challenge : are you developing your team to also be at your current level. But if no one truly wants to also be a leader. How much is that kept to keep yourself from moving up?!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 2, 2022)

midwestmagic said:


> I tend to hear  that from the higher ups… if you want to move up , who will then take your place. Though I’ve never seen this in practice. Many people have left or gone to other locations though those “below” them have never taken their spot. But rather transfers or new hires. So why is that statement always mentioned?  I get it as a leadership challenge : are you developing your team to also be at your current level. But if no one truly wants to also be a leader. How much is that kept to keep yourself from moving up?!


all of it with less pay.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 3, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> all of it with less pay.


Explain this I am confused please.

Companies that hire from outside WHILE NOT interviewing internally are just lazy.

I have also seen people quit because someone gets hired to a position that current employees didn't know was available.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Explain this I am confused please.
> 
> Companies that hire from outside WHILE NOT interviewing internally are just lazy.
> 
> I have also seen people quit because someone gets hired to a position that current employees didn't know was available


from the quote of the op;
developing your team to also be at your current level.

lead a team with no title or more pay.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 3, 2022)

My sd was nothing like that . If anything he wanted me promoted as fast as possible . He is not about holding people back . Promoting for him only makes him look better , then again he only promotes his top leader who he knows they will go out and kill it/


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 3, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> from the quote of the op;
> developing your team to also be at your current level.
> 
> lead a team with no title or more pay.


Got it now.

My Target is good at people doing the later especially on closing shifts. 

Of course that is because our Closing Lead has to do other stuff (OPU, get carts, etc,)

Target paying a TL to do that work isn't saving money just hours.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Feb 15, 2022)

"That's not my responsibility"


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 22, 2022)

It’s more about your development than it is actually finding your replacement. If you can develop someone into being your replacement than great, it’s worked for me twice now but not every store has someone who can or or wants to do the next thing. It forces you to spend time and develop your team because what the worst case senecio? You over train and develop your team?


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 23, 2022)

In my over six years in my store I have never seen a TM promoted to a TL that had been there longer than six months.

It has been the scenario were they hired in as a TM knowing full well they would be promoted to a TL very soon.

IMHO our current TLs that don't want to be an ETL because since they are salaried.

I realize pay grades for ETLs overlap.

However of the optics of Target have an ETL with virtually no retail experience and an outside hire with a lot of retail experience with no same title looks bad.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 24, 2022)

True, but there are exceptions.  
I agree that IF someone promotes it is usually fast or NEVER.

 However, the exceptions I’ve seen is a few tm’s who were either NOT available or willing at one point but when life situations changed (I.e. spouses job, childrens ages) they were THEN available.

  I know a girl that was a tm for 12 years, when her children grew and she was available different hours she became a TL - after turning it down for many years.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 24, 2022)

123ZXC said:


> I tend to hear  that from the higher ups… if you want to move up , who will then take your place. Though I’ve never seen this in practice. Many people have left or gone to other locations though those “below” them have never taken their spot. But rather transfers or new hires. So why is that statement always mentioned?  I get it as a leadership challenge : are you developing your team to also be at your current level. But if no one truly wants to also be a leader. How much is that kept to keep yourself from moving up?!


I wanna be a leader, speak for your own Z #


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 24, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> True, but there are exceptions.
> I agree that IF someone promotes it is usually fast or NEVER.
> 
> However, the exceptions I’ve seen is a few tm’s who were either NOT available or willing at one point but when life situations changed (I.e. spouses job, childrens ages) they were THEN available.
> ...



I feel this might be me. I've said no so many times but I know they have hope that someday I will change my mind. Who knows. Right now I need the income from 2 jobs and TL doesn' t pay enough to dump the other one.


----------



## Hal (Feb 25, 2022)

I hate hearing this. This is a brush off answer, that means they're not interested, or were not ready for your ambitions. And haven't been paying attention to the needs of their team.

As a leader, they should be upskilling their team, and looking for potential. So that when people want to move up, they can and already have backfills in mind.

It is not YOUR responsibility, to do your leaders job. Your involvement shouldn't go any further then, training your backfill if necessary and they've already been selected.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 28, 2022)

Our ETL just left and believe he worked for Target for over fifteen years.

I was a little surprised.

He is leaving retail altogether just like tons of people.

I am sure Target has some recent college graduate with little retail experience ready to take his place in a COUPLE OF MONTHS!


----------



## SilentCrow (Mar 2, 2022)

That line is used to basically say who are you developing. However, I know that there are times you feel like the person you have in mind is ready and possibly been doing the job without the title for a while but others just for whatever reason don’t feel like they’re fit for it and you’ll see them bring in a transfer.
It depends on your store.


----------

